# Best all around rod blank...



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

This may be a trick question to some but I want to build a nice light rod that can do it all. I was thinking something in the 6'9" - 7' range in a medium extra fast. What do you think?


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

http://www.mudhole.com/MHX-P843-Popping-Rod-Blank
http://www.mudhole.com/MHX-High-Mod-Gen-II-Poppin-Rod-Blank-P843

Found these two blanks, thoughts?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Those are the same blank, just one is going to be lighter in weight, because of different materials used to make it. I love those blanks, im not sure if there a "all around" blank though... there a little stiff for trout, but have a great hookset and backbone for flounder, does good on redfish, but they will work you out because they are x-fast.

http://www.mudhole.com/MHX-HM-SJ842-MHX-High-Modulus-Spin-Jig-Rod-Blank

This might be a better do it all rod. imo MHX rods are underrated a little on there power, compared to some of the other company's. If you really want X-fast, go with the one you posted its a great rod. Dont get a MED SJ though it is almost like a Med heavy.

This is another great choice http://www.mudhole.com/MHX-Elite-Pro-Blank-EPS82MF
Its med but it is thinner on the butt end and a great do it all.

Also imo 6'9 is the perfect rod length on these light rods, I normally make the butt 8-9" and it balances great, with ultra sensitivity.(Titanium sic or torzite guides help or recoils)


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

This is another really great all purpose blank. At a great new lower price. http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/9669/s/imms610m-tc/category/2214/

Its a Med, but is very thin, and the Batson blanks have a lot less backbone compared to mhx.


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

My favorite all around blank is a REVCB70M Rainshadow. Great action and feel and not expensive. Great bang for your buck.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Phenix MB1 is a solid buy too if you're looking for a fast tip.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

My 2 cents:
http://therodroom.com/shop/pc/PB691MXF-220p3506.htm
http://therodroom.com/shop/pc/PB701MLF-220p3509.htm

You might even get Jim to give you Perfect Fit grips and reel seats with em if you buy them.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Fishsurfer said:


> My 2 cents:
> http://therodroom.com/shop/pc/PB691MXF-220p3506.htm
> http://therodroom.com/shop/pc/PB701MLF-220p3509.htm
> 
> You might even get Jim to give you Perfect Fit grips and reel seats with em if you buy them.


That PB701MLF is a sweet blank, for sure, and comes with a premium price! IMO, the nicest out there right now, but slightly over-loaded throwing something like a 5/8 oz - 7/8 oz Fat-Boy. That's why I like to have at least 2 rods available, and not just try to use 1 for everything. This would be one of them!


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Those point blank rods do look nice but definitely pricey.


----------

